# Glock on the Farm



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

My family has horses, so we have 20 acres, and I spend my weekends working outside taking care of the animal or the property. Here in Florida, these chores normally involve a bunch of sweat. Being old fashioned, watching too many cowboy and early detective shows in my youth, and living on a "farm" it was my belief that I would carry a revolver on my hip when doing these chores. However, in only a year, I have coverted to a Glock 23 as my farm gun. It is more resistant to the elements. It weighs less than my magnum revolver, and carries more rounds (not that I anticipate needing many) and the dang thing points well in my hand is very accurate. 


As a kid I used to hate the older movies where the cowboys would ride around in a Model T. It just seemed wrong. I fee the same sense of wrongness now. I wander around my property with boots, baseball cap, leather gloves, and a piece of combat tupperware on my hip (sometimes in a plastic holster), but there you go. 

I have been told that if I contiue my therapy of using this plastic pistol to shoot the center out of the target, that I will eventually get over my yearing for "the good ole days". I hope not, cause I like having the excuse to hit the range.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

I walk around my house with a cowboy hat on ,chaps and boots and thats it,,lol,,actually that when the kids are out and the wife wants to play ,,lol


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow TcRoc. You go out to get the mail in that getup you'll give neighbors quite the show.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

They'd just wonder why I had chaps on,,lol


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought I was the only cowboy left from the good old days of Hoppy and Roy,not to forget Tex Ritter and a host of others that kept my Saturdays full.
I still ride horses and wear my cowboy hat ,chaps and anything else that transports me back into the 1800's.
On my farm though,I had to hang up my Ruger 44 magnum,cause the damn thing was just pulling my pants down.Now, I carry either a Glock 19,XD40sc,or a Colt 1911.
Happy Trails to you !


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You need to look up a sport called "Cowboy Action Shooting"... get a 45 Long Colt...

jw


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, except for the first one about walking around with only chaps on - the image is hurting my head- how does one scour out one's brain 

Anyway, I have done cowboy shooting and I love it. I own two Ruger Vaquero in 357 and a Winchester in the same caliber as well as my Dad's old double barrel 20 ga.

I also have a Ruger in 45 LC with a 3" barrel.

I just ordered some classic grips from Eagle for my 3" model Smith 64. So my facination with revolvers continues, despite my slide into the dark plastic side. 

I normally shoot some kind of revolver in my local IDPA match - in fact folks seem to get a bit testy when I don't shoot a revolver during that competition. Maybe it is because I run the tables when I use the Glock. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

How often do you encounter wild indians passing through your ranch? :smt082:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

None, since they all know that I am packing:anim_lol:

Actually my bigger concerns are snakes - Florida has plenty of the poisonous ones and rabid animals, as I am surrounded by forest in 3 directions. I have been hearing some coyotes but I am not too worried about them taking down a horse who is protected by a herd. I do have a small dog who would be coyote bait if I am not careful.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glock makes a good farm gun IMO!


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Even those revolvers were the "new fancy" stuff of their time. Times change and there is nothing wrong with being smart about what you carry.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

TOF, Wild Indians that is funny. I am a not-so-wild indian, a member of the Turtle Mountain Band of Chippewa Indians. Heck, I even grew up on the reservation. 

This Indian packs a Hi-Power/Glock 22/226/GP100/AR15/M1A NM/SOCOM 45. If you ever encounter me, I probably just want to BS about guns!


----------

